# reemplazo valvulas 12AX7 y 12AT7



## Emagi (Jul 10, 2011)

buenas para todos... tengo en mis manos un viejo amplificador valvular  al verlo me encuentro que le faltan dos valvulas, las 12AX7 y 12AT7 el resto del circuito parece en condiciones, necesitaria saber si por casualidad podria conseguir aunque sea usados dichos bulbos . desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 10, 2011)

fijate por mercado libre... 
y agarrate con el precio


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 10, 2011)

la 12ax7 la consigues facil, los equipos de musicos usan mucho esa, en internet seguro consigues la otra, di de perdida tu ubicacion para que alguien te dirija a algun local que las venda


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 10, 2011)

En una casa de electrónica, por ejemplo en Bs As, Argentina, venden de esas válvulas. Pero en "tu casa" no sé si hay buenas tiendas (digo por tu Ubicación).

Nah, fuera del chiste, son válvulas que se consiguen. La 12Ax7 está en Mercadolibre (arg) desde 74 pesos (16 dólares) hasta 60 dólares las de mejor marca.

Saludos!

(si no, existen reemplazos directos. Pandacba conoce mucho de válvulas)

http://listado.deremate.com.ar/valvulas-12ax7


----------



## Emagi (Jul 10, 2011)

jeje esta todo bien ahi agruegue mis datos, y gracias Agucasta por la info...

hay una que esta dudosa no se si funciona y tiene el nombre borrado.como las distingo¿


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 10, 2011)

si tenés cámara digital con modo "macro" sacá una foto, y acá los muchachos que saben mucho sobre válvulas seguro te van a ayudar con eso.. Yo no conozco mucho de válvulas, pero si puedo ayudar, ayudo jeje..
Saludos!


----------



## Emagi (Jul 10, 2011)

okas yo saco unas fotos y les paso...a hora me voy a acostar mañana me toca bien temprano. un abrazo


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 10, 2011)

Un abrazo! Saludos!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 10, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> En una casa de electrónica, por ejemplo en Bs As, Argentina, venden de esas válvulas. Pero en "tu casa" no sé si hay buenas tiendas (digo por tu Ubicación).


pero si pregunta donde comprar es porque en "su casa" no tiene


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 10, 2011)

jaja.. por eso ya cambió "en mi casa'' por ''Parana, Entre Rios''..


----------



## pandacba (Jul 11, 2011)

Gracias AGu
lla 12AX7 es identica a la ECC83 y la 12AT7 lo es a la ECC81
Se consiguen con facilidad, tanto aca en argentina como por ejemplo via EBAY

la 12AT7 también tiene como equivalentes a la 6060 y a la CV455
También son reemplazos de la 12AT7 la A2900 y también la CV6091
Otros reemplazos también para la 12AT7 son la CV4024, la M8162, la ECC801S, la 6201


Otros reemplazos directos de la 12AX7/ECC83
CV4004
CV4035
7025
CV492
M8137
6057
E83CC

De comprar algunad de las que son reemplazos, antes cotejar las hojas de datos de las mismas según sean reemplazos de la 120AT7/ECC81 o de la 12AX7/ECC83


----------



## Emagi (Jul 12, 2011)

Gracias por la info estare averiguando por dichos reemplazos, el fin de semana cargare fotos del amplificador

vuelvo de nuevo despues de un tiempo... tuve problemas con la camara, pero por fin estoy de nuevo despues de de 3 semanas

el ampli trabaja con una carga de 32 ohm  son 4 leea de 12 pulgadas de cada lado es muy simple como se ve en la ultima foto, como se hacia antes jeje y la cajita  tiene su peso  por el transformador para calentar las valvulas, pero queremos pornerlo en funcionamiento para ensayar... ha estuve buscando reemplazos en parana pero no tienen a la venta,si alguno sabe algun numero de algun proveedor o una casa en donde vendan el bulbo le agradeceria


----------



## Emagi (Ago 11, 2011)

por favor necesito algun contacto dentro de argentina...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 11, 2011)

No especiicas para que


----------



## Emagi (Ago 14, 2011)

12AX7 o la ECC83; la 12AT7 o la ECC81 gracias a los que nos brinda el amigo pandacba, solo necesito un contacto asi no viajo sin rumbo, digamos a las perdidas buscando jeje

de ultima me quedo con las que venden en mercado libre, no son del todo baratas pero las necesito... un abrazo

por ahi me podes dar una mano con las marcas como para guiarme con la calidad :/ re incha jeje


----------

